# He's here !



## murphymom (Jan 6, 2011)

We got our Murphy today - he is a doll...using the ugopotty too  Hope it's not a tuff night for him...here's a couple of shots with our oldest...


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG What a beautiful chocolate !! mmmmm


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:wave: Hi Murphy you are a darling little guy:wave:
Hope you sleep good tonight


----------



## eadn13 (Oct 31, 2010)

Gorgeous & adorable puppy:bounce:kins!!
Your daughter is so full of joy, great picture!!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

omggg he is sooo cutee  I love his coloring!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh what a doll!!!! Congrats! It looks like your daughter is in love. I bet your whole family is. We love pictures so please keep sharing.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Have a wonderful first night together!


----------



## zenuna (Nov 30, 2010)

Yep! He's a cutie alright. Best of Luck.


----------



## bellasmom (Oct 20, 2010)

Awwwww! Little puppy love! Enjoy and good luck with your first night!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Hope you have a great first night. Very, very cute!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, he's adorable!!! Hope tonight goes well!! 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, he is a little doll!!! Love the browns and love his markings. Those eyebrows are to die for!!!! How old is he???


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, what a cutie. Actually, two cuties. Hope you have a good night. I'm looking forward to hearing more tomorrow.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cutie pie!! Looking forward to watching him grow!!! Have fun!


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

He's so cute! I hope you night went well. Can't wait to hear more about him.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Just precious! Hope the first night went well! You are in for some fun!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a gorgeous pair - your daughter and Murphy! I love the eyebrows, too!


----------



## murphymom (Jan 6, 2011)

Good first night ! thanks....he's almost 8 weeks. He is really happy, and the kids are loving him


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome home Murphy! What a cutie. I'm glad the first night went well, you really lucked out. I didn't get any sleep that first night. I hope for continued smooth sailing.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Loving Murphy's eyebrows, and colour, how old is the little fellow? Please can we have lots of pics and updates as he grows,it will be really interesting to see his colour change.


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

Murphy is surely a cutie. His coloring will stay... he is a deep chocolate pied.


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

So cute...love his name too!


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

Everytime I see him I just think "Groucho Marx!" Too cute for words.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a sweetie!


----------



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

Congratulations! he is adorable!


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

He is adorable!!!! I love the chocolates.  Hope he has a good first night.


----------

